# how i transfer music?



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

i been trying to transfer music and play list to my GSIII from windows pc and i only get the play list but no songs on it,why and whe i check my phone i have the song but nothing on play list.thank you


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Try using Google Plays music app. I like it better. Upload your music files to it instead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

just drag and drop to the SD_ext.


----------

